
Nvidia Built Most Powerful Industrial Computer in the U.S. in Three Weeks - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2020/08/14/making-selene-pandemic-ai/
======
aficiomaquinas
Sorry for the dumb question. Could someone please explain how could the
computing workload require a 200 Gigabits network infrastructure? If we could
break down the usage in percentages, how much of it would account for storage
such as iSCSI, SMB, NFS, and how much for everything else? What network
protocols and which transport layer do these workloads usually use?

